# Please help, feeling so helpless:(



## Lambie36 (Sep 10, 2014)

Sorry to bother you but I'm feeling so desperate and helpless at the minute and don't know who to turn to  
I've been suffering terribly from severe spd, pgp and sciatica for a couple of months now and I'm completely housebound. I'm 35+ 2 weeks today.
Since last wednesday ive been getting these awful stomach pains on top of the many other things I'm suffering from  
The pains start mostly from the evening and last for 5-6 hours if not more and then slowly stop. My stomach feels so sore on the inside if that makes any sense  
I've been to see the gp 3 times already and have another appointment on thursday but so far gp has been very unhelpful and I feel they aren't listening to me. They keep on relating every problem i have with pregnancy and refuse to think otherwise.
I'm at my wits end with this stomach pain and I'm on edge all the time for the pain to start.
I can't go to A&E because of my crippling pains due to dpd/pgp etc and the thought of sitting in a hospital waiting room on a hard chair for hours is a torturous thought in itself. I would no doubt make my pains even worse which I cannot bare think about.

Is there anyone else I can turn to for help?
Please can you advise, any help will be so appreciated as my life seems to have turned into hell!

Thanks

Lambie


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Lambie 

Are you in the UK? 

Kaz xx


----------



## Lambie36 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi Kaz, yes hun I'm in the uk


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Right Lambie 

In my opinion you have two/three options. Contact your community midwife discuss with her and see if she will visit you. 

See if she will get you appointment in the hospital antenatal clinic for review by consultant ( you shouldn't wait as long as would in A&E) 

Contact the delivery suite where you are due to have baby and discuss with a midwife who may invite you in to be reviewed by an obstetric doctor. As you have said you have stomach pain this is the option I would advise. 

Kaz xx


----------



## Lambie36 (Sep 10, 2014)

Thank you for the reply Kaz. I've already done what you suggested but I've been told that I need to see gp or go to A&E as tummy aches aren't pregnancy related  
I've made another appointment with a different gp, hopefully they'll be a little bit more sympathetic.
Don't know how much more of this I can take, I feel so let down by the care I'm getting  

Lambie x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

How many weeks are you? Where in uk are you? 

Xxx


----------



## Lambie36 (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm 35+6 weeks and I live in the northeast.
I went to see gp today who was much nicer and explained to me that the blood test I had done on Monday have come back and I forget what term she used but said one of the levels of my liver was very high at 190 which indicates gallstones.
I have to have more blood tests on Monday.
She also said to speak to my consultant obstetrician and ask to be induced at 37 weeks due to my suffering from so much pain.
I rang the consultant and couldn't get a hold of her and spoke with her secretary who said it would be highly unlikely they would induce me at 37weeks.
She said to call back tomorrow if I want to speak to the consultant but now I feel so deflated 😔

Sorry for the long post kaz I didn't mean to waffle on 

Lambie x


----------



## Lambie36 (Sep 10, 2014)

Sorry to keep pestering you kaz but wanted to ask your opinion on something.
I managed to get an appointment with a consultant next thursday to discuss induction but whether they do one or not is another matter.
Anyway, what I need your opinion on is that I woke up today and noticed that my eyes were slightly yellow tinged along with my skin. It's very slight and because I'm asian my skin tone is yellow undertones which makes it more difficult to notice.
Could the yellowing of skin and eyes be due to gallstones?
Is it dangerous for my unborn baby?
Starting to freak out a bit now.

Anyway, hope you can help and thanks again kaz

Lambie x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Lambie. 

No gallstones not dangerous to baby just very painful for you. I know as I have had them myself. Some liver tests are normally raised in pregnancy. 

Gallstones can cause jaundice in severe cases but lots of other things can also. 

I agree it is highly unusual to induce at 37 weeks. The reason being once we start the induction we cannot stop it. So if the induction does not work, which is s higher risk the earlier you are then the only other option is a caesarean. 

But go and have your appointment. Write down what the pain is doing to you. How often it is happening. Affect on sleep etc. 
Let me know how u get on. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## Lambie36 (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks Kaz, I really appreciate it  
I will definitely let you know how I get on.

Lambie x


----------

